# Evening Hunt



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thought I'd write a different post for a change. It seems there are many different ideas as to how to change things in ND concerning our waterfowling future. I doubt if we'll ever all agree on the issues. The following is an attempt to bring some perspective as to why we are trying to find a solution.

Yesterday my son and I decided to try jump shooting some snows in SE ND. We left our home after school and drove until spotting geese using corn fields in the area. The first spot was posted and we continued on instead of trying to find the land owner as it was getting late. We did find an unposted field of corn with approximately 20,000 geese feeding in it. We tried a sneak on the birds but found that they were very spooky. After walking 1/2 mile to get to the area of the field they were using we tried to position ourselves in the flight path. We had several flocks fly over but were just out of range so we opted not to shoot. To make a long story short we ended up empty handed as the sun set on the horizon.

I guess what I'm trying to get across here is that the part of hunting that I enjoy is getting into the field, watching and hearing the geese in the distance, hiding in a corn field with my sons as they circle and generally enjoying the entire experience. I think we may be loosing site sometimes of why we are in the field with all the stories of sneaking up on the geese and shooting as many as possible. Remember hunting is more about the total experience in the field and not about how many birds have been shot.

For you guys from out of state, there are thousands of snows in ND RIGHT NOW. I don't think they'll be here long. Saw one flock of 1000 only 10 miles from the MN border.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Sounds like a nice experience. Great to be out there with your son. I'm glad you were not disturbed by the run and gun boys. It would be nice if it were like that more often.


----------

